# Books on emigrating



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

It is almost certain that I am going to be moving to Florida in February. The excitement has died down a little bit and now panic is setting in, I have so much to sort out even though the big stuff is pretty much taken care of (job lined up, visa is being taken care of, looking for a house to rent, health insurance is next on the list). 

This forum has been great about answering questions for me but I was wondering if anybody would be able to recommend a book that covers all I need to know about emigrating? I need to know about things like what to do about my pension and advice on whether I should take my cat or not plus all the things that have never even occurred to me yet. 

One with lots of lists would be great. Or info on anything else people have found useful when making the move (websites etc.).

Thanks,

B


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, there is lots and lots to think about when it comes to emigrating. One books (or actually a couple books) I can recommend are the ones put out by Survival Books (Books: jobs abroad, work abroad, property abroad.)

They used to do a couple of titles specifically on Florida, but they seem to be out of print now. Still, the Living and Working in America title should at least get you started. (I worked on one of the revisions so I imagine there is still some of my material in there.  )

You may still be able to find their Buying a Home in Florida on Amazon - possibly a used version. It's definitely worth a look-see. One of the reviewers notes that there is actually more in the book about moving to Florida from overseas than about actually buying property there. (That was my reaction, too.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Memory is not what it used to be:>)
You are moving with your husband who has a job offer, are you not? So it is at this point just a number of years not an actual immigration.

Why should you leave your furry friend behind? Her shots and shot records have to be up to date (30 days) and she needs a clean certificate of health. Can your vet recommend some mild sedatives for the flight? Check with your vet what steps you need to take in case you will bring back to the UK.
Check with the airlines about cabin transport. Get her used to a pet carrier. Is she a finicky eater? If so - change her food to a brand available in the US.
Meow!


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies. We were moving becuase of my husband but I now have a job lined up as well. At first I thought that we would only be out there for a few years but to be honest we don't know so i thought that I would keep things simple and claim to emigrating. Great memory BTW!

I would love to take Clive the cat with us but we are moving into a rented house and I haven't seen any with cat flaps. Plus Clive tends to throw up every now and then which is fine because we have wodden floors but I have struggled to get stains out of rugs. We think he is about 11+ (he came from a cat home) so we are not sure how he would cope with moving at that age. My husband is worried that Clive would get munched by the local wildlife but I am not sure about that.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Our fur balls are part of the family! Miss TwoStep is going on 15 and holy terror when her human servants are not up to par:>) We closed the cat flaps after some uninvited canines tried to move in. She is fine with going out accompanied by her humans. On a very hot and humid day she "reads the cat paper" in the morning and calls it a day until dinner. Cats are very adaptable. I was surprised after our last move from acreage of wilderness to garden home. Our next move is just around the corner.
Hairball medicine, cat gras und special carpet cleaner. You are all set.

Translated - when I am 66 - no more trips:>)))


----------



## traceyb70 (Jul 23, 2008)

*New Book Planned*

I may not be able to help you immediately, but for future reference and for any other expats to the US, you may wish to know the following.

I have Scottish friends who have lived and worked in the USA since 1990. They have had their children in US hospitals, put their children through the US public education system, bought houses, etc etc, and now have just found a college place for their first born.

The wife, Linda, is educated to degree level. She now has some spare time on her hands and wants to put all her knowledge of life in the US to good use, and to produce an ebook providing an insider guide to living and working in the US. 

To make the book really effective and informative, she needs to know the information people are seeking. So we have hosted a survey online. I am not yet allowed to post a URL, but if anyone wants to contact me directly for the link, please let me know.


We are looking for at least 100 responses so that she will get a good overall feel for what information to provide. Anyone filling in the survey will get a free copy of the book once it is finished.

Many thanks.

Tracey


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2008)

*Books on Emigrating*

Sure you will enjoy the US but I do think health care should be top of the list, especially if the company you will be working for are not footing the bill. (Apologies in advance but at the moment cannot use the apostrophe or exclamation mark).

We moved to Colorado two weeks ago and already love it here. What I (and my husband, who works for an American company) did not realise however is (a) how difficult it is to obtain a social security number - we applied the day after we arrived and it could take up to 12 weeks to come through and (b) how little one can do without it. (could have done with the apostrophe there). I cannot buy a car, get my US driving licence, buy a cell phone - even sign up for supermarket store cards. Thankfully my husband opened our bank account here before we left Europe but initially I could not even access that. Without credit history it is very difficult to obtain a mortgage (go through an international bank as none of the US lenders want to know). At almost every turn, everyone will ask "what is your social security number". Even applying for a fishing licence was difficult. In certain ways I am pleased that the US has tightened up, and of course all of this is since 9/11, but it does make it extremely difficult initially and anyone moving here should beware. That said, the lifestyle is to be envied and in Colorado in particular, the weather is fantastic.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jane said:


> Sure you will enjoy the US but I do think health care should be top of the list, especially if the company you will be working for are not footing the bill. (Apologies in advance but at the moment cannot use the apostrophe or exclamation mark).
> 
> We moved to Colorado two weeks ago and already love it here. What I (and my husband, who works for an American company) did not realise however is (a) how difficult it is to obtain a social security number - we applied the day after we arrived and it could take up to 12 weeks to come through and (b) how little one can do without it. (could have done with the apostrophe there). I cannot buy a car, get my US driving licence, buy a cell phone - even sign up for supermarket store cards. Thankfully my husband opened our bank account here before we left Europe but initially I could not even access that. Without credit history it is very difficult to obtain a mortgage (go through an international bank as none of the US lenders want to know). At almost every turn, everyone will ask "what is your social security number". Even applying for a fishing licence was difficult. In certain ways I am pleased that the US has tightened up, and of course all of this is since 9/11, but it does make it extremely difficult initially and anyone moving here should beware. That said, the lifestyle is to be envied and in Colorado in particular, the weather is fantastic.


You need to wait around a week or so after arriving before applying for your social security number -- if your details haven't filtered through from the DHS computers to the SSA computers, applying too early means greater delay as they initiate a manual check rather than just a digital okay. Water under the bridge for you, I know -- but might be useful info for new folks.

It's not necessary to have a SSN to open a bank account despite the Patriot (Paranoid) Act. The act states that if you have a SSN you must give it to them. If you haven't got one, you must prove your identity -- i.e. a passport. If you open an interest-paying account, the bank must withhold tax if you can't provide a SSN or ITIN. Front-line staff may be uninformed of bank policy (coffee and donuts were probably good at the Paranoid Act training session, though!). My suggestion is to try a large bank (BoA, Wells Fargo, Chase, Wachovia) and ask for the manager if you run into trouble. You should be able to get a minimum of a Visa debit/ATM card and a check book.

For the credit score, best bet (after you've got a SSN) is to transfer a foreign Amex to get you started. Failing that or in addition, apply for a secured card at the minimum amount (around $500 usually). Religiously spend around 20% of the secured amount every month, then pay monthly statement in full as there are no bonus marks for paying interest in the FICO algorithm. You'll have a fledgling score 6 months after starting this method.

DMVs are all different. Some states you'd get a license before your SSN (e.g. Texas), others you'll have difficulty. One point to note is that there is usually little consistency between DMV offices of the same state or even the employees in an individual office. Sickly sweet but persistant is usually the best tactic.

Finally, I wouldn't enable those suffering post 9/11 paranoia -- it doesn't help them!


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2008)

FatBrit,

I misled you with the Bank account - sorry. We opened with Chase but the reason I could not access was because I only had one proof of ID, i.e. passport. They would not accept driving licence and I did not have anything else they considered satisfactory. We overcame it eventually. Spot on about the employees at the same DMV offices - we were given duff information the first time we racked up to take the test and so were turned away the second time. Definitely have to wait until we get that Social Security number. Wish we had known to wait a while but yes, hopefully it will be of help to anyone else reading these threads. Strange but it didn't seem to get to us the way it may have done at home - could be because the sun is shining almost every day, everyone is friendly and welcoming and just makes you feel much better about life.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jane said:


> FatBrit,
> 
> I misled you with the Bank account - sorry. We opened with Chase but the reason I could not access was because I only had one proof of ID, i.e. passport. They would not accept driving licence and I did not have anything else they considered satisfactory. We overcame it eventually. Spot on about the employees at the same DMV offices - we were given duff information the first time we racked up to take the test and so were turned away the second time. Definitely have to wait until we get that Social Security number. Wish we had known to wait a while but yes, hopefully it will be of help to anyone else reading these threads. Strange but it didn't seem to get to us the way it may have done at home - could be because the sun is shining almost every day, everyone is friendly and welcoming and just makes you feel much better about life.


Glad you're enjoying it -- although you're probably in the initial euphoric stage of culture shock. 

Get your credit started asap if you're going to be around a while as it makes life so much easier. Shout if you need more help.

David


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

That proof of ID law has caused more trouble. If you look carefully at the instructions, they say you must have two proofs of ID _*or *_a passport. The last time I started a job, I made the HR department call their legal department for a ruling. It's pretty plain on all the paperwork I've seen, but no one seems to get it. A passport is the ultimate form of ID and that should have been enough.

And why wasn't your driver's license acceptable? Or doesn't it have a picture on it?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

US companies have to be in compliance with I9 requirements. Why should a passport be the ultimate proof of ID? The name of the game is to proof eligibility to legally work in the US.

The law does not yet require a SS# to open bank accounts. For ease of audit almost all banks require it by bank policy. Unfortunately you will also be hard pressed to find a bank accepting W8.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> For ease of audit almost all banks require it by bank policy.


Few do for basic products -- e.g. an ATM/debit card and checking account. The reason is simple -- too many customers don't have SSNs.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Few do for basic products -- e.g. an ATM/debit card and checking account. The reason is simple -- too many customers don't have SSNs.


You are a bit behind the curve here.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> You are a bit behind the curve here.


How are our hard-working friends from south of the border going to cash their paychecks and pay their mortgages otherwise? A Matrícula Consular is just fine with the big boy banks.


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with you about a passport being the ultimate form of ID and no my driver's licence does not have a picture. I think the UK must be one of the only countries not to do this and it would make life so much easier all round if they switched.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A passport is the most difficult form of ID to get. That's why it is the best proof of ID.

Generally, requirements are for two proofs of ID, OR a passport.

Lots of people who don't have SSNs have bank accounts in the US. There are no residency requirements, but you do have to get a tax ID. Especially in Florida, where a lot of Europeans spend six months a year, many get and keep local bank accounts, but don't have SSNs.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

This is really useful info, a big thank you to all those took the time to reply.

Another question: yesterday my husband got his official offer letter from his employer which sets out his start date and pay etc. and now he has that letter he is planning to hand in his notice at his current job. How does this letter differ from a contact? What does it actually mean once he has signed it?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ms B said:


> Another question: yesterday my husband got his official offer letter from his employer which sets out his start date and pay etc. and now he has that letter he is planning to hand in his notice at his current job. How does this letter differ from a contact? What does it actually mean once he has signed it?


Basically, they only very occasionally use employment contracts in the US. What he signed is most likely an offer letter, which outlines the basic terms of the job, starting salary, start dates (maybe), and the responsibilities on each side. It's really nothing more than a letter of agreement - agreeing on the job he has been offered and any conditions related to his starting work (i.e. it should mention if they are paying for your relocation, under what terms they would pay to move you back should things not work out for any reason, etc.) Signing it means he accepts the job offer under the terms outlined in the letter. There is normally a sentence in there giving the employer the right to make changes to the terms of his employment over time, based on their internal company policy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> How are our hard-working friends from south of the border going to cash their paychecks and pay their mortgages otherwise? A Matrícula Consular is just fine with the big boy banks.


They are cashing checks and that at finance companies:>) Matricula Consular has been accepted as official ID by the US Government:>) Banks do not have this authority.


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

I am trying to get my head around this. So we won’t get contracts? Will we get an equivalent which proves we actually work there and sets in stone things like annual leave other rights or is this offer letter it? To be honest I haven’t had a good look at the letter as it only arrived yesterday.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ms B said:


> I am trying to get my head around this. So we won’t get contracts? Will we get an equivalent which proves we actually work there and sets in stone things like annual leave other rights or is this offer letter it? To be honest I haven’t had a good look at the letter as it only arrived yesterday.


This is it and everything outside of company policy should be spelled out in detail. You should also have a copy of company policies/employee handbook prior to accepting the offer.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> They are cashing checks and that at finance companies:>) Matricula Consular has been accepted as official ID by the US Government:>) Banks do not have this authority.


Banks here in Phoenix do accept Matricula Consular as evidence of identity here in Phoenix since the Patriot Act. Canadian snowbirds here in Phoenix use their passports and/or driver licenses. There is no requirement for a SSN.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ms B said:


> I am trying to get my head around this. So we won’t get contracts? Will we get an equivalent which proves we actually work there and sets in stone things like annual leave other rights or is this offer letter it? To be honest I haven’t had a good look at the letter as it only arrived yesterday.


Florida is a "right-to-work" state. This misnomer means he basically has no employment rights (except a few federal ones) unless they draw up a contract. This they are unlikely to do.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Right-to-work states - employees have the right to decide for themselves wheter to join or not to join and financially support a labor union. There are excemptions inrail/aviation and federal jobs.

What does the offer letter mentioned have to to do with right-to-work?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Banks here in Phoenix do accept Matricula Consular as evidence of identity here in Phoenix since the Patriot Act. Canadian snowbirds here in Phoenix use their passports and/or driver licenses. There is no requirement for a SSN.


Of course - 13 States have opted to accept it as ID; it is up to a bank's policy to accept it as sole ID. Mortgages cannot be obtained with it. On the other hand 18+ billion US$ get processed this way per year. 
Would you mind to give me the name of a Phoenix bank not requiring SS# for DDAs? Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Right-to-work states - employees have the right to decide for themselves wheter to join or not to join and financially support a labor union. There are excemptions inrail/aviation and federal jobs.
> 
> What does the offer letter mentioned have to to do with right-to-work?


The OP presumably is coming from another industrialized nation and expects that workers have wide-ranging rights. It is a surprise to many that the US does not provide these. Indeed, some states are even worse in this respect, and these are the ones that have right-to-work legislation.

Here's someone's opinion on labor laws in "right to work" states.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Of course - 13 States have opted to accept it as ID; it is up to a bank's policy to accept it as sole ID. Mortgages cannot be obtained with it. On the other hand 18+ billion US$ get processed this way per year.
> Would you mind to give me the name of a Phoenix bank not requiring SS# for DDAs? Thank you.


AZ does not accept the matricula as far as I'm aware. It certainly doesn't for proof of identity for notarial work -- you either use a bent notary or sidestep the issue using someone with legal documentation to vouch for you if you don't have the right paperwork.

What's a DDA?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Mortgages cannot be obtained with it.


Plenty of folks without valid SSNs took out mortgages in the glory days of the subprime fiasco here in Phoenix.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ms B said:


> I am trying to get my head around this. So we won’t get contracts? Will we get an equivalent which proves we actually work there and sets in stone things like annual leave other rights or is this offer letter it? To be honest I haven’t had a good look at the letter as it only arrived yesterday.


If he was asked to sign the offer letter, chances are there will be no further contract. The company should have some sort of employee manual or handbook that lays out their policies on annual leave and what not. Your husband may get a copy, or he may be able to consult the policies in the HR department. But they are free to change it whenever they like.

Hang onto your copy of the letter. For the time being, that's your best "proof" that he is working there. Once he starts the job, he'll probably get a company id card, though it's rare you would use that to prove where you work.

Don't feel bad, I had never heard of an employment contract until I arrived in the UK. They just aren't the way things are done in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Would you mind to give me the name of a Phoenix bank not requiring SS# for DDAs? Thank you.


Direct deposit account? 

Wells Fargo is the one I have most experience with

No idea whether direct deposit is restricted these days, although I happen to know that some on-line bill stuff was unavailable without a SSN -- the personal banker would circumvent it and use a false ITIN with a starting 9 to activate it. Wouldn't want to lose those bonus points, would we? The customer probably never used it anyway but the banker got the points.

Many of our southern friends are highly suspicious of banking and many would bring their Friday paycheck to the branch and take some in cash and pay the rest in. They avoided the check cash places because of the high commission charges and because they needed a debit card for certain transactions.

Hell, Wells Fargo even has an account whereby you pay in here and the money pops out at a Mexican bank.

BTW, this doesn't bother me in the least. I see no reason why our banks should be the immigration police.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Time to brush up on your banker vocabulary:>) 
Demand Deposit Account = Checking Account


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Time to brush up on your banker vocabulary:>)
> Demand Deposit Account = Checking Account


Sorry -- didn't realize I was posting on Inside Bankers Forum here!

I really don't know of any bank that would refuse you an account here in metro Phoenix without a SSN. Possibly some two-bit, three-branch bank in Snottsdale -- but then they'll refuse anyone who wasn't a member of the Country Club so it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't we all have skeletons in our closets:>)

My question was not which bank would not open an account without SS# but which bank does. Thank you.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What he is saying is that most banks will. And Demand Deposit Account and Directe Deposit Account are not the same thing. I think Demand Deposit is what checking accounts are sometimes called in the US.

Direct deposit in the US refers to an account where a regular source of income, such as a paycheck or pension payment is deposited directly to the account instead of the bank having to handle a paper check. If you are using an account for direct deposit for your monthly income, banks typically offer some sort of break on fees, such as free checks or no ATM fees. A lot of the ads you see for no fee accounts are really only available if you have direct deposit of at least one periodic source of income.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> What he is saying is that most banks will. And Demand Deposit Account and Directe Deposit Account are not the same thing. I think Demand Deposit is what checking accounts are sometimes called in the US.


Don't encourage twostep! This being an expat forum, we may need to get a little technical with visa and immigration terminology. But I don't see any reason for it with banking terminology! It's a checking account, a savings account and direct deposit. Period.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Don't encourage twostep! This being an expat forum, we may need to get a little technical with visa and immigration terminology. But I don't see any reason for it with banking terminology! It's a checking account, a savings account and direct deposit. Period.


There is no reason to encourage or discourage me. You published a statement and I asked for details.
Banking and banking terminology is part of day-to-day life. Unfortunately a lot of expats are not familiar with most of it. 
You sign a note using banking lingo dda as collateral thinking you use a cd or savings account. No - you use everything "liquid" you own. A late payment the bank will pull what is due from any account regardless of outstanding other obligations such as checks or autodebits.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> There is no reason to encourage or discourage me. You published a statement and I asked for details.
> Banking and banking terminology is part of day-to-day life. Unfortunately a lot of expats are not familiar with most of it.
> You sign a note using banking lingo dda as collateral thinking you use a cd or savings account. No - you use everything "liquid" you own. A late payment the bank will pull what is due from any account regardless of outstanding other obligations such as checks or autodebits.


We answered the questions ages ago:

Is there any government regulation that requires a SSN to open a bank account? *No!*

Will most banks open an account without a SSN? *Yes!*

Beyond that, we're wondering in circles but learning uselss terminology. 

Go in to the bank and ask to open a checking account. (If you ask for a DDA, they will look at you as if you've just landed from Mars!) If they ask for a SSN because they're not used to foreigners, tell them you don't have one at the moment. If they refuse to open one without, ask to speak to the manager about it.

It really is that simple. Thousands of people don't have them: snowbirds, H4-ers, L1 children, fence hoppers. In my local branch I often see British Airways aircrew using their US account since it's next to the hotel they dump them at on stoppovers.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The terminology is important. If you think it is a side issue, you are going to have problems. It's important to understand just what you are getting. For instance, my understanding is that overdraft privileges are a common features of UK checking accounts. They are rare in the US. A check on an account without enough funds will bounce.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes Cynthia. You make a deposit and write checks thinking you have funds in in your account but forgot your bank's availability of funds policy or considered it just more boring small print:>(

A number of banks offer OD protection to consumers using products such as automatic withdrawal and deposit from an other DDA or even draws from equity lines of credit. Of course this means fees.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> The terminology is important.


Some is, some isn't. The term DDA is pretty useless unless you are actually employed in the banking industry..


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Or are going to or coming from a country where the term is used more commonly. Then it's good to know what the equivalent terminology is.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Or are going to or coming from a country where the term is used more commonly. Then it's good to know what the equivalent terminology is.


Google
dda site:chase.com -- hits:7
checking site:chase.com -- hits 453

Not common it would seem.


----------

